#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Σύνδεση τέμνουσας δοκών

## Mike98

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω μια σύνδεση τέμνουσας μεταξύ δύο μεταλλικών δοκών (δοκός 1 και 2). Λόγω της απόστασης μεταξύ της κοχλίωσης και της δοκού 1, έχω μια εκκεντρότητα που προκαλεί μια ροπή, όπως φαίνεται στην εικόνα που έχω επισυνάψει. Η ερώτησή μου είναι, πρέπει η σύνδεση και η δοκός 2 να ελεγχθούν με τη ροπή αυτή; Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι μια αρθρωτή δοκός με μια ροπή (=εκκεντρότητα*αντίδραση δοκού 2) στη στήριξη; 


Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## kostaspde

Η δοκός 2 είναι αρθρωτή.
Το θεωρητικό σημείο άρθρωσης είναι η διατεμνόμενη επιφάνεια των κοχλιών μεταξύ των δυο πλακών, οπότε έτσι δημιουργείται μια πρόσθετη ροπή στρέψης στην κύρια δοκό, αλλά λογικά δεν πρέπει να είναι μεγάλη. Στην πράξη συνήθως αγνοείται, ωστόσο κάποια προγράμματα συνδέσεων που κάνουν ακριβέστερη προσομοίωση την λαμβάνουν υπόψιν.

----------


## Antaios

Θα πρέπει η μετωπική πλάκα της δοκού να κολληθεί μόνο στον κορμό και όχι στα πέλματα.
Flexible end plate λέγεται η σύνδεση και υπάρχει σε αρκετά προγράμματα.

----------

